# Sometimes, when I'm on TB, I'm supposed to be ____



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ok, guys, it's time to admit we have a problem sometimes :bowrofl:

Sometimes, when I'm on TB, I'm supposed to be being productive with work  (like right now )


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm always on here when I should be writing. But I'll pop on, check the new posts, leave... come back like 20 minutes later.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*When I am on TB, I am supposed to be cleaning and doing something around the house, but of course TB is more fun *


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Sometimes, when I'm on TB, I'm supposed to be....
-studying
-cleaning
-cooking
-working
-meeting up with people
-watching a show with my husband
-many many many other things 
-I'm terrible -_-;;;;;;


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh I like this thread.:clap:
Well when I am on TB I am suppose to be doing many things, but I have developed a pattern. get up, wash dishes ,make coffee sit and fire up laptop. Then I will eventually look at the clock and wonder "Where did the time go?" 
Same for night time, I will be sitting with my laptop and Budget having a cuddle, so I might as well be doing two things at once, because I'm a girl and can  SO TB is once more being checked out. Hubby simply says Budgieing ? :laughing::2thumbs:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh i also love this thread... I can spend hours on here and not worry about my other work.. It is so hot at the moment and i am enjoying sitting in a comfy lounge under the fan and Indi talking right beside me and chatting with you guys.... I am spose to being doing the dishes or hanging out the clothes or cleaning out Indi... When night time comes after dinner i come onto my ipad and get in bed with my pillow and enjoy TB... Then when i am thinking about TB i have trouble going to sleep...

I am eating chocolate and have a coke with me... Sometimes when i see a funny thread i nearly spill my coke or coffee on either my ipad or laptop cause i can't stop laughing... Oh how the time flies when we are on TB in stead of doing our duty house jobs...


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Oh I definitely have a problem - in fact my work has a problem! 
Because sometimes when I'm supposed to be working I'm on TB - and if I'm not doing that I'm recruiting colleagues, clients, anyone who'll listen go get a budgie and get on TB 

A colleague who finished up with us last week has already said she's getting a budgie to keep her company and even more exciting - I received an email the other day from a client which was very factual and straight to the point - it read; good morning Niamh, I now have a budgie, called Andy.
Kind regards 
Soooo funny and a huge achievement on my part - I even told our two directors just so that they are aware  - they both ask me about Noah, budgies and TB every time they see me - one of them even introduced me to someone he randomly discovered breeds birds and immediately thought of me. ..... I think I have a bit of an obsession


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*


Niamhf said:



Oh I definitely have a problem - in fact my work has a problem! 
Because sometimes when I'm supposed to be working I'm on TB - and if I'm not doing that I'm recruiting colleagues, clients, anyone who'll listen go get a budgie and get on TB 

A colleague who finished up with us last week has already said she's getting a budgie to keep her company and even more exciting - I received an email the other day from a client which was very factual and straight to the point - it read; good morning Niamh, I now have a budgie, called Andy.
Kind regards 
Soooo funny and a huge achievement on my part - I even told our two directors just so that they are aware  - they both ask me about Noah, budgies and TB every time they see me - one of them even introduced me to someone he randomly discovered breeds birds and immediately thought of me. ..... I think I have a bit of an obsession 

Click to expand...

Hahaha, that's too funny!!*


----------



## amandacurrie (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm going to change the wording slightly-
RIGHT NOW while I'm on TB I'm supposed to be arranging music for an upcoming gig (seriously, chaps... stop uploading cute photos of your birds because I'm getting extremely attached), preparing for staff appraisals in work tomorrow and doing housework.  

Once I've had a look through the forum I sit and play with Thor. Then when Al gets home from work I tell him/show him funny things i've seen on TB and then we both play with Thor. Then the cycle repeats itself the next day haha!


----------



## ParrotletsRock (Jun 8, 2009)

Right at the moment I should be cleaning my bird room, making more corn husk dolls ... (I sold my whole stock and have an order to be shipped asap) decorating my tree, doing house work, writing my Christmas cards, oh and a dozen other things, yet here I sit!


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Right now... I should be doing my domestic chores. I do have a little bit of an addiction to this place. I couldn't wait for school to start today after the holiday (Thanksgiving in USA for those out of the states) and check in to all that I have missed in the last several days. Dishes can wait another hour or so and laundry is clean but still needs to be put away.


----------



## Riovedo (Oct 22, 2015)

TB definitely throws me off task but I like to read as much as I can on here so I can expand my knowledge of budgies. Right now I have paperwork to do and dishes that need to be rinsed and put into the dishwasher.....I do have a load of laundry in the washer but the question is how quickly will it make it into the dryer!


----------



## Golddust (Oct 9, 2014)

When i'm on TB it's usually because my workload has got so much and so boring that i've lost the will to live and need to revive myself - I have to say, it works!


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Wow, you all have such interesting lives! Maybe I would too if I spent more time on that, and less time on here...perhaps....;-) Hee hee


----------



## Featheredflyers (Jul 31, 2015)

Therm said:


> I'm always on here when I should be writing. But I'll pop on, check the new posts, leave... come back like 20 minutes later.


Can I just ask then, is that your job: writer?
(Me too! Though not my main job...alas!  )


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh, my goodness, you all are hilarious!

Right now, I'm supposed to be finishing some work around the house so I can finally be done but I can't seem to tear myself away


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Oh I love this thread! What a great idea . Good, so now I know I'm "normal" :laughing1:. It is so surprisingly easy to become addicted to forums, and the internet in general isn't it?! A lot of the time I say to myself, " okay, just a few more minutes, then I'll get up and go ___." whatever I need to do. Then it turns into hours later...


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree! That's why so many people are addicted to internet games, sites, chats, etc. But I tell myself: It's fine, it's beneficial to me and my bird :laughing:


----------

